# USAT Streamliner Interior Remova;l



## Phil12string (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know how to remove the interiors from USA Trains S/S cars? I want to add some interior details, and the only way I can see of doing this is to remove both ends of the car and tap the interior floor out one end, but I'm concerned about screwing up the internal wiring, Is there a trick to doing this?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a page on this, it's not the greatest, but it's in my TRAINS...ROLLING STOCK...USAT...STREAMLINERS section.

The direct link for disassembly is here (but you should check the other pages in this section):

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/rolling-stock-mods-aamp-tips-mainmenu-33/usat-rolling-stock-mainmenu-87/usat-streamliners-mainmenu-92/usat-streamliner-disassembly*

The lighting "strip" has "U" shaped mounts that slide on and inverted "T" shaped part of the roof extrusion, and you slide the strip out once you have an end cap off. I think removing only one end is enough. (except for the observation car)


Look for blobs of hot glue, and pull them out, and things should loosen up.

Be careful of the bulbs, they break easily.


Regards, Greg


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll tell you what, these cars can be a pain to take apart. So far, I have completely dissassembled 1 observation, 1 dome, 1 coach, 1 diner, 1 RPO, and 4 sleepers. Some go easier than others. My method is a little ugly, but it gets the job done. I don't have any pictures of the process but I will try to explain it. 

It is a two man job. My Dad holds the aluminum frame and prys it apart a little to ease the tension. Remove the light kit. Take a block of wood and put it up on the floor of the car and start hammering the frame out. Yes, I had to use a hammer and force the frame out from the body. 

This is the only way I can see to get it out. The tension is so great that you can't just slide it out like the instructions say. If anyone has a better proven system please let me know. I do have some picture of the Super Chief dome I was working on. The effort to remove the seating area is well worth the effort when you see the train at night.
Finished floor and dome seating:

















Puting the car back together can take just the same amount of work. I found that about 50% of the cars went back together smoothly and this dome was not one of them. Here I again had to hammer the floor back in place.









Good luck with your project. Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, have had to "convince" a few back together. 

Michael, I do have something very serious to talk to you about... I think your problem is how you are running your cars, they go horizontal on the layout, not standing on end! ha ha ha! That could play havoc in tunnels!! 

I found needlenose pliers jabbed into the pools of hot glue and yanked sometimes helps remove them and makes disassembly easier. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Phil12string (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help, guys. I figured that it was going to take some persuasion with a hammer to get the job done. I'm going to start with my diner, as the kitchen is begging for a coat of chromed stainless paint, as well as a culinary crew and more patrons!


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 01/12/2009 11:09 PM
Yep, have had to "convince" a few back together. 

Michael, I do have something very serious to talk to you about... I think your problem is how you are running your cars, they go horizontal on the layout, not standing on end! ha ha ha! That could play havoc in tunnels!! 

Regards, Greg

Ahhh! That makes so much more sense. No wonder I had so many complaints from the passengers! I think this is better:


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Posted By Phil12string on 01/13/2009 9:06 AM
Thanks for the help, guys. I figured that it was going to take some persuasion with a hammer to get the job done. I'm going to start with my diner, as the kitchen is begging for a coat of chromed stainless paint, as well as a culinary crew and more patrons! 

I started out with the diner too. The factory interior is good (pictured below) but the extra details make your car unique. 










I painted the floors and added headrests to all the seats. I also added figures and put some color in the kitchen.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice... since I'm pulling all of mine apart to put in flex led strip lighting, I'll just have to try some of what you did. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

good idea 
My obs car is what I gave up on after braking a couple of things, the rest was easy tho I cut my figures on each car. I added more people.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, the threading of the lighting wiring along that long post the holds the end on is crazy! The obs is a test of your sanity to disassemble... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Definately agree with the observation being the hardest. Once I finally got it apart, I didn't think I could get it back together but with patience, it did finally go back in one piece.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Marty,* You could have used a hack saw. don't waste time.







You could make the roof swing open.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya with his kit bashing procedures it should have been a breeze for Marty. Just take a saw to it and then glue it back together







. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Dissassembly is quite easy... the ease of reassembly depends on your adeptness at placing the charges when you dissassembled it.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Miichae..very nice!
It's amazing what a liitle paint will do...








It's been a few years since I had mine apart but remove the truck and loosen that big square bolster seemed to me to help because doesn't that bolster kinda clamp the floor inplace??


----------

